# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводское номера Ил-10

## lindr

Ил-10	

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

1890101		№18	01	01	25.10.44	СССР		первый
1890201		№18	01	02	10.10.44	СССР		документ
1890301		№18	01	03	1944	СССР		документ
1890401		№18	01	04	1944	СССР		документ
1890501		№18	01	05	10.10.44	СССР		испытания 11-12.44
1890601		№18	01	06	1944	СССР		108-й ГвШАП испытания 11-12.44
1890801		№18	01	08	1944	СССР		108-й ГвШАП потерян 02.02.45
1890901		№18	01	09	1944	СССР		испытания 11-12.44
1891001		№18	01	10	1944	СССР		испытания 11-12.44
1890102		№18	02	01	1944	СССР		испытания 11-12.44
1890202		№18	02	02	1944	СССР		испытания 11.44
1890402		№18	02	04	1944	СССР		108-й ГвШАП потерян 16.04.45
1890602		№18	02	06	1944	СССР		108-й ГвШАП потерян 02.02.45
1890802		№18	02	08	1944	СССР		571-й ШАП сбит 05.05.45
1891002		№18	02	10	1944	СССР		108-й ГвШАП испытания 11.44
1891302		№18	02	13	1944	СССР		108-й ГвШАП испытания 11.44
1891602		№18	02	16	1944	СССР		испытания 11.44
1891902		№18	02	19	1944	СССР		108-й ГвШАП потерян 02.02.45
1892002		№18	02	20	1944	СССР		испытания 02-04.45
1892502		№18	02	25	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП потерян 15.04.45
1892602		№18	02	26	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
1892802		№18	02	28	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП сбит 30.04.45
1893502		№18	02	35	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
1893602		№18	02	36	1945	СССР		испытания на дальность
1893802		№18	02	38	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП сбит 30.04.45
1894002		№18	02	40	1945	СССР		документ
1890103		№18	03	01	1945	СССР		документ
1890603		№18	03	06	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
1890903		№18	03	09	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП
1891003		№18	03	10	1945	СССР		испытания на взаимозаменяемость
1891403		№18	03	14	1945	СССР		Контрольные испытания
1891903		№18	03	19	1945	СССР	26	571-й ШАП, Венгрия
1892503		№18	03	25	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП потерян 15.04.45
1892903		№18	03	29	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП
1893203		№18	03	32	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП потерян 08.05.45
1893303		№18	03	33	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП авария 11.04.45
1893603		№18	03	36	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП
1893703		№18	03	37	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП сбит 15.04.45
1894403		№18	03	44	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП
1894603		№18	03	46	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП сбит 05.05.45
1895003		№18	03	50	1944	СССР		документ
1890104		№18	04	01	1944	СССР		документ
1890304		№18	04	03	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП авария 13.04.45
1890404		№18	04	04	1945	СССР		патрубок испытания, пылефильтр
1890604		№18	04	06	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП потерян 08.05.45
1890704		№18	04	07	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП потерян 15.04.45
1890804		№18	04	08	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
1891404		№18	04	14	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП
1891604		№18	04	16	1945	СССР		809-й ШАП потерян 09.07.45
1892104		№18	04	21	1945	СССР		дефект
1892604		№18	04	26	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП потерян 08.05.45
1899704		№18	04	21	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
18910004		№18	04	100	1944	СССР		документ
1890405		№18	05	04	1945	СССР		809-й ШАП потерян 05.10.45
1890705		№18	05	07	1945	СССР		дефект
1891605		№18	05	16	1945	СССР		дефект
1892105		№18	05	21	1945	СССР		04.45 испытания
1892405		№18	05	24	1945	СССР		809-й ШАП потерян 06.06.45
1893105		№18	05	31	1945	СССР		дефект
1893905		№18	05	39	1945	СССР		дефект
1894205		№18	05	42	1945	СССР		дефект
1895005		№18	05	50	1945	СССР		дефект
1895805		№18	05	58	1945	СССР		дефект
1898405		№18	05	84	1945	СССР		дефект
1899605		№18	05	96	1945	СССР		дефект
1890406		№18	06	04	1945	СССР		дефект
1891106		№18	06	11	04.45	СССР		РО-82
1892106		№18	06	21	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1892306		№18	06	23	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1892606		№18	06	26	1945	СССР	6	Венгрия 
1894106		№18	06	41	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1894306		№18	06	43	1945	СССР		571-й ШАП потерян 19.04.45
1894806		№18	06	48	1945	СССР	42	Венгрия 
1895606		№18	06	56	1945	СССР	28	Венгрия 
1896306		№18	06	63	04.45	СССР		ВУ-9
1899106		№18	06	91	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1899206		№18	06	92	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1899606		№18	06	96	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1890207		№18	07	02	1945	СССР		дефект
1890707		№18	07	07	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1892307		№18	07	23	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
1892807		№18	07	28	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
1894107		№18	07	41	1945	СССР		дефект
1890108		№18	08	01	04.45	СССР		РО-82 доработка управ. оружием
1892908		№18	08	29	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.45
1893708		№18	08	37	1945	СССР		дефект
1895708		№18	08	57	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1896608		№18	08	66	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.45
1899008		№18	08	90	1945	СССР		испытания крыла
1899108		№18	08	91	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1899508		№18	08	95	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1895109		№18	09	51	1945	СССР	45	Венгрия 
1895409		№18	09	54	07.45	СССР		пневмо управление бомболюком
1896509		№18	09	65	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1898909		№18	09	89	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1899710		№18	10	97	07.45	СССР		испытания прототип Ил-10М
1893312		№18	12	33	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1890813		№18	13	08	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1897014		№18	14	70	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
1894315		№18	15	43	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1945
1894615		№18	15	46	1945	СССР		изм в кабине
1894915		№18	15	49	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1945
1895515		№18	15	55	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1945
1898615		№18	15	86	1945	СССР		АМ-43
1892416		№18	16	24	1946	СССР	29	Венгрия 
1893416		№18	16	34	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1893716		№18	16	37	1946	СССР	21	Венгрия 
1894016		№18	16	40	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1895216		№18	16	52	1946	СССР		10-й ГвШАД
1895316		№18	16	53	1946	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1946 ЦИАМ-1744
1898016		№18	16	80	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1894517		№18	17	45	1946	СССР	33	Венгрия 
1895217		№18	17	52	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1896417		№18	17	64	1946	СССР	33	Венгрия 
1897017		№18	17	70	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1897317		№18	17	73	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1890518		№18	18	05	1946	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1946
1891218	УИл-10	№18	18	12	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1891318	УИл-10	№18	18	13	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1892318	УИл-10	№18	18	23	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1892418	УИл-10	№18	18	24	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1892518	УИл-10	№18	18	25	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1893318		№18	18	33	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1894418		№18	18	44	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1894119		№18	19	41	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1897019		№18	19	70	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1893320		№18	20	33	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1891621		№18	21	16	1946	СССР	32	Венгрия 
1891721		№18	21	17	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1898021	УИл-10	№18	21	80	24.06.46	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1946
1891622		№18	22	16	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1895222		№18	22	52	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1896422		№18	22	64	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
1898622	УИл-10	№18	22	86	1946	СССР		фото
1891523		№18	23	15	1946	СССР		4 НС-23 эталон на 1947
1893423		№18	23	34	1946	СССР	20	Венгрия 
1896224		№18	24	62	1946	СССР		4 НС-23 испытания 12.46
1891025		№18	25	10	1946	СССР		4 НС-23 эталон на 1947
1891625		№18	25	16	1946	СССР		4 НС-23 эталон на 1947
1893626		№18	26	36		СССР		Венгрия 
1895327		№18	27	53	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1895527		№18	27	55	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1896427		№18	27	64	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1897327		№18	27	73	1947	СССР	3	Венгрия 
1898327		№18	27	83	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1893428		№18	28	34	1947	СССР	49	Венгрия 
1896428		№18	28	64	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1897228		№18	28	72	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1899128		№18	28	91	05.47	СССР		наддув бензобаков нейтр. Газом
1892429		№18	29	24	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1893029		№18	29	30	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1893329		№18	29	33	1947	СССР	8	Венгрия 
1893629		№18	29	36	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1894029		№18	29	40	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1895129		№18	29	51	1947	СССР	50	Венгрия 
1896429		№18	29	64	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1892830		№18	30	28	1947	СССР	1	Венгрия 
1893330		№18	30	33	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1895530		№18	30	55	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1895930		№18	30	59	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1896530		№18	30	65	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1896830		№18	30	68	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1897930		№18	30	79	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1898430		№18	30	84	1947	СССР	02	Венгрия 
1891831		№18	31	18	1947	СССР	01	Венгрия 
1892531		№18	31	25	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1892731		№18	31	27	1947	СССР	2	Венгрия 
1893031		№18	31	30	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1892931		№18	31	29	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1893131		№18	31	31	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1893631		№18	31	36	1947	СССР	04	Венгрия 
1894231		№18	31	42	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1895131		№18	31	51	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1895331		№18	31	53	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1895431		№18	31	54	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1895831		№18	31	58	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1895931		№18	31	59	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1896231		№18	31	62	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1899531		№18	31	95	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1890832		№18	32	08	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1891332		№18	32	13	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1891432		№18	32	14	1947	СССР	4	Венгрия 
1891732		№18	32	17	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1891932		№18	32	19	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1892332		№18	32	23	1947	СССР	3	Венгрия 
1893232		№18	31	32	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1893432		№18	32	34	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1894032		№18	32	40	1947	СССР		шасси без развала колес
1897032		№18	32	70	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1897532		№18	32	75	1947	СССР	22	Венгрия 
1897632		№18	32	76	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1898032		№18	32	80	1947	СССР	52	Венгрия 
1893433		№18	33	34	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1894633		№18	33	46	1947	СССР	48	Венгрия 
1896133		№18	33	61	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1892834		№18	34	28	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1894134		№18	34	41	1947	СССР		Венгрия 
1891835		№18	35	18	1947	СССР		Венгрия

----------


## lindr

зав номер модиф. завод серия № в серии дата выпуска Эксплуатант БН примечания

101001		№1	01	001	27.09.44	СССР		ОКБ Ильюшин
101005		№1	01	005	1945	СССР		документ
102001		№1	02	001	1945	СССР		документ
102012		№1	02	012	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
102018		№1	02	018	1945	СССР		118-й ГвШАП
102021		№1	02	021	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП сбит 30.04.45
102025		№1	02	025	1945	СССР		документ
103001		№1	03	001	1945	СССР		документ
103004?		№1	03	004	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП сбит 20.04.45
103029		№1	03	029	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
103031		№1	03	031	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
103051		№1	03	051	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП потерян 25.04.45
103052		№1	03	052	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
103059		№1	03	059	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
103070		№1	03	070	1945	СССР		документ
103071		№1	03	071	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
104001		№1	04	001	1945	СССР		документ
104042		№1	04	042	1945	СССР		118-й ГвШАП
104050		№1	04	050	1945	СССР		118-й ГвШАП
104062		№1	04	062	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
104071		№1	04	071	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
104077		№1	04	077	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
104082		№1	04	082	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
104083		№1	04	083	1945	СССР		118-й ГвШАП
104089		№1	04	089	1945	СССР		испытания на ваимозаменяемость
104092		№1	04	092	1945	СССР		108-й ГвШАП
104125		№1	04	125	1945	СССР		документ
105001		№1	05	001	1945	СССР		документ
105004		№1	05	004	1945	СССР		118-й ГвШАП
105014		№1	05	014	1945	СССР		118-й ГвШАП
105035		№1	05	035	1945	СССР		118-й ГвШАП
105039		№1	05	039	1945	СССР		118-й ГвШАП
105069		№1	05	069	1945	СССР		дефект
105071		№1	05	071	1945	СССР		118-й ГвШАП
105076		№1	05	076	1945	СССР		дефект
105088		№1	05	088	1945	СССР		дефект
105098		№1	05	098	1945	СССР		949-й ШАП потерян 13.10.45
105099		№1	05	099	1945	СССР		дефект
105111		№1	05	111	1945	СССР		дефект
105123		№1	05	123	1945	СССР		ВУ-9
105140		№1	05	140	1945	СССР		испытания 05.45
105145		№1	05	145	1945	СССР		дефект
105200		№1	05	200	1945	СССР		документ
106001		№1	06	001	1945	СССР		документ
106021		№1	06	021	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
106031		№1	06	031	1945	СССР		118-й ГвШАП
106036		№1	06	036	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.45
106037		№1	06	037	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.45
106066		№1	06	066	1945	СССР	24	Венгрия 
106076		№1	06	076	1945	СССР	23	Венгрия 
106079		№1	06	079	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
106082		№1	06	082	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
106085	УИл-10	№1	06	085	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.45
106102		№1	06	102	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
106104		№1	06	104	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
106117		№1	06	117	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
106127		№1	06	127	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
106128		№1	06	128	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
106130		№1	06	130	1945	СССР		Венгрия 
106177		№1	06	177	1945	СССР		826-й ШАП
106178		№1	06	178	1945	СССР		дефект
106200		№1	06	200	1945	СССР		документ
107001		№1	07	001	1945	СССР		дефект
107045		№1	07	045	1945	СССР		дефект
107065	УИл-10	№1	07	065	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.45
107101		№1	07	101	04.45	СССР		РО-82 доработка управ. оружием
107107		№1	07	107	04.45	СССР		4 РО-82
107166		№1	07	166	1945	СССР	44	Венгрия 
108060		№1	08	060	25.07.45	СССР		10-я ГвШАД 
108106		№1	08	106	11.08.45	СССР		10-я ГвШАД 
108128		№1	08	128	17.10.45	СССР		10-я ГвШАД 
109002		№1	09	002	1945	СССР		дефект
109005		№1	09	005	1945	СССР		дефект
109008		№1	09	008	1945	СССР		дефект
109026		№1	09	026	19.10.45	СССР		10-я ГвШАД потерян 28.06.46
109050		№1	09	050	10.11.45	СССР		10-я ГвШАД 
109051		№1	09	051	20.11.45	СССР		10-я ГвШАД 
109071		№1	09	071		СССР		дефект
109150	УИл-10	№1	09	150	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
109178		№1	09	178	1946	СССР		дефект
109190		№1	09	190	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
109196	УИл-10	№1	09	196	1946	СССР		НИИ ВВС опытный
110016		№1	10	016	1946	СССР		дефект
110020		№1	10	020	1946	СССР		дефект
110021		№1	10	021	1946	СССР		дефект
110024	УИл-10	№1	10	024	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
110029		№1	10	029	1946	СССР		дефект
110043	УИл-10	№1	10	043	1946	СССР		Венгрия 
110045	УИл-10	№1	10	045	1946	СССР		Венгрия 

6410303		№64	03	03	1949	Польша		6.PLS
6410309		№64	03	09	1949	Польша		6.PLS
6410404		№64	04	04	1949	Польша		6.PLS
6410405		№64	04	05	1949	Польша		6.PLS
6410408		№64	04	08	1949	Польша		6.PLS
6410501		№64	05	01	1949	Польша		6.PLS
6410502		№64	05	02	1949	Польша		6.PLS
6410601		№64	06	01	1949	Польша		6.PLS
6410604		№64	06	04	1949	Польша		6.PLS
6410609		№64	06	09	1949	Польша		6.PLS
6410702		№64	07	02	1949	Польша		6.PLS
6410706		№64	07	06	1949	Польша		6.PLS

16800207	М	№168	02	07	1953	СССР		НИИ ВВВС испытания 07.53
	М	№168			1953	СССР		потерян при облете 30.12.53

1425	B-33	Avia			1951	ЧССР	LX-16	30.BILP потерян 14.10.54
1914	B-33	Avia			1951	ЧССР	EH-34	28.BILP потерян 13.07.54
3061	B-33	Avia			1953	Польша	4	
5080	B-33	Avia			1955	ЧССР	OP-03	45.DPZLP столкновение с МиГ-15 потерян 30.09.57
5339	B-33	Avia			1955	Польша	29	
5502	B-33	Avia			1955	ЧССР	5502	
5514	B-33	Avia			1955	ЧССР	HL-01	5514 28.BILP
5523	B-33	Avia			1955	Польша

----------


## ДА-200

Ил-10, заводской номер 106177.

https://www.facebook.com

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## Sakhpoisk

В реестр.
Ил-10, 1894129.
Катастрофа, Сахалин, 29.06.1951 г., 973-й ШАП, 159-й ШАД, экипаж погиб. Старший лейтенант Закревский Я.Е., младший сержант Хлебенков В.Я.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Ил-10, 1891030, изготовлен 29.04.1947 г.
264-й ШАП 159-й ШАД
Авария, Сахалин, 07.07.1949 г., при проверке мотора после ремонта. Лётчик посадил самолёт в лес. Экипаж невредим.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Я так понимаю, номер 61-31 на шильде, не может быть номером  самолета? Т.к. близкие номера это Венгрия.

----------


## lindr

> Я так понимаю, номер 61-31 на шильде, не может быть номером  самолета? Т.к. близкие номера это Венгрия.


Может. Венгрия их получила в 1949.
Большую часть составили машины 6 гвшад.
Но её расформировали в 1946 в Ярославле

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Может. Венгрия их получила в 1949.
> Большую часть составили машины 6 гвшад.
> Но её расформировали в 1946 в Ярославле


Понял. Спасибо.
Найти бы еще мануал, где были шильды с зав.номерами.
Нашли хвостовую часть, и шильду внутри с номером

----------


## Transit

Ил-10 №8133 изготовлен 16.09.1947 г. 861-й полк ВВС КНА (из трофейных документов).

----------

